# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool  حدف اكونت الشاومي remove Mi Account Xiaomi Redmi 9A (M2006C3LG)

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت الشاومي remove Mi Account Xiaomi Redmi 9A(M2006C3LG)       

```
[BROM] RESET | DISABLE MI CLOUD | OTA Authenticating... OK
Initializing usb... OK
Waiting for device... COM50 [BOOTROM:0E8D:0003]
Bypassing authentication... OK
Analyzing preloader... preloader_k62v1_64_bsp.bin [EMI:11] [Custom]
Handshaking... OK
Reading hardware info... OK
  Hardware : MT6765 [Helio G25|G35|P35] 0766 8A00 CA00 0000
  Security Config : SCB SLA DAA 
  MEID : 02B85A8AB997FE6C13731783FF37640F
Sending Download-Agent... OK
Syncing with target... OK
Booting device... OK
Syncing with DA... OK
  Storage : EMMC - CID : 44000145.33303441.63E90132.4B67419D 
  Vendor : Scandisk - Name : DA4032 - Serial : 1100833769 - Rev : 1
  Boot1 : 4 MiB - Boot2 : 4 MiB - RPMB : 16 MiB - User Area : 29,12 GiB 
Reading partition info... OK [43]
Reading device info... OK
   Model Name : M2006C3LG
   Product Name : dandelion_global
   Manufacturer : Xiaomi
   Platform : dandelion
   Android Version : 10
   Security Patch : 2021-08-01
   Build ID : QP1A.190711.020
   Build : V12.0.16.0.QCDMIXM
   Build Date : Fri Aug 20 20:54:45 CST 2021
   MIUI Version : V12
   MIUI Build : V12.0.16.0.QCDMIXM
   MIUI Region : global
   MIUI Locale : en-GB
Checking lockstate... UNLOCKED
Disabling MiCloud... OK
Resetting MiCloud... OK
Erasing FRP... OK
Please do not relock bootloader after this operation!
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.04.19.0
Elapsed time : 20 seconds
```

----------

